
Germany needs 500k new immigrants every year - zerr
https://www.thelocal.de/20200107/germany-needs-500000-new-immigrants-every-year
======
deogeo
Odd how birth-rates are treated as just set in stone, and we can't do anything
about them. No other social problem is approached this way.

> At the same time, immigration fosters diversity, which in turn makes us a
> better country and a better society.

I'm sure if he had made the opposite claim, he'd be assaulted with demands for
proof, and any proof given would be dismissed as inconclusive. On the other
hand, claim it in a different context, and I've never seen it questioned:

"British imperialists long knew that the best way to divide and conquer was by
creating “countries” riven with tribal differences." \--
[https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2017/09/can-democracy-
surviv...](https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2017/09/can-democracy-survive-
tribalism.html)

------
GenerocUsername
"needs"

